# Kaltstart - Grafikfehler nach Anmeldung



## larsole14 (3. März 2010)

Hallo,
also ich hab folgendes Problem:

ich habe mir letztens erst ein neues Computersystem gekauft:
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte Mainboard  GA-790XTA-UD4
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5770 Grafikkarte Vapor-X
*Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II X4 955
*Prozessorkühler:* Boxed Kühler (vorläufig)
*Festplatte:* Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm   /  
                         3,5 Zoll, 7200rpm, 16MB Cache, S-ATA II)
*Netzteil:* Corsair CMPSU-400CXEU ATX-Netzteil 400 Watt
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master RC-332 Elite Schwarz PC Gehäuse 
*DVD Laufwerk:* DVD Laufwerk Samsung SH-D163B SATA schwarz bulk 

nun zu meinem Problem, immer wenn ich mein Computer längere Zeit (1Tag  o.ä) ausgelassen habe, kommt direkt anch der Anmeldung bei Windows 7 ein  Grafikfehler ( ganzes Bild blau, oder verschiedene Farben), manchmal  aber auch erst 2sek. nachdem der Desktop da ist. Wenn ich jedoch mein  Rechner danach nochmal starte, ist alles normal und ich kann auch  problemlos Spiele spielen, z.b. crysis etc.

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
1 Tag Computer ausgelassen ----> Grafikfehler
10 min ausgelassen ----> Alles läuft Perfekt ohne Einschränkungen

Treiber etc. sollten alle auf dem neusten stand sein.
Ich habe die vermutung, dass es mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt und die  Grafikkarte erst zuspät Strom bekommt. (kreuzigt mich wenn anders ist,  hab mir einfach Gedanken gemacht, die vll. helfen könnten)

Ansich stört es mich nicht, jedoch ist es komisch, immer im Hinterkopf  zuhaben, dass es Grafikfehler gibt unf ich lebe mit der Befürchtigung,  dass irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Larsole14


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

"Treiber etc. sollten alle auf dem neusten stand " => sind sie es denn auch wirklich? 

Und was für RAM hast Du? Hast Du vlt. welches, wo man die Spannung im BIOS selber genau einstellen muss?

Wg. Netzeil: wäre möglich, wieviel ampere hat es denn bei 12V? 450-500W würden aber sicher reichen, 400W EIGENTLICH auch bei nem Corsair.

Vlt. schließ mal Festplatte und DVD an einem ganz anderen Kabel an


----------



## larsole14 (4. März 2010)

hi, 
erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe folgenden Ram: G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
ich hab auch nun folgendes Getestet:
wenn ich mein Rechner starte und ins Bios gehe, dort erstmal bleibe und dann neu starte, geht mein Rechner immer noch nicht (gleicher Fehler), obwohl er eigendlich warm sein sollte.
Treiber überprüfe ich nachher nochmal.
Gruß larsole14


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

larsole14 schrieb:


> wenn ich mein Rechner starte und ins Bios gehe, dort erstmal bleibe und dann neu starte, geht mein Rechner immer noch nicht (gleicher Fehler),


 also, nur zur Absicherung: er bootet dann zwar, aber in windows kommt dann der Fehler? 

Wenn der nämlich nicht mal windows anfängt zu booten, würde es auch nicht an treibern liegen können.


----------



## larsole14 (4. März 2010)

hey,
doch booten tut er, es kommt entweder direkt nach der Anmeldung (Passwort eingeben, lädt... schwarz) oder der Desktp erscheint und kurz danach kommt der Fehler.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2010)

gut, dann mal Treiber checken und danach weitersehen.


----------



## larsole14 (4. März 2010)

Hi,
also Treiber sind alle gecheckt und ich hatte alle aktuell, was ich jedoch komisch finde und gerade bemerkt habe, ist folgendes:
ich habe gelesen, dass machne Grafikkarten, meiner Baureihe mit einem Biosfehler daherkommen und weniger Shader (720) also normal (800) unterstüzen, also woltle ich dieses mit dem Programm CPU-Z testen, jedoch kam folgendes dabei heraus http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7892/fehlerschader.png .
Ist dies auch ein Fehler?
Hat es vll mit meinem Absturz zutun, oder ist das normal und ich habe etwas übersehen?
Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnellen antworten.
Gruß larsole14


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Schwer zu sagen... kannst Du die Karte denn mal bei einem Bekannten testweise einbauen?


----------

